# Special Design of an Aristocraft Santa Fe E8 Chrome



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone... 

For everyone who had a chance to see my special design of an Aristocraft Santa Fe E8 Chrome Edition at the ECLSTS and asked me to post pictures on MLS, well here they are...the reason I designed it this way was; because I wanted to run during the late evening hours at Marty's last year, but I couldn't see where I was going. I had this on display at the ECLSTS with a lot of really nice compliments, but I had alot of fellow vendors ask me to turn off the lights because they were so bright, and I did. I had several offers but I really never thought about selling it, but let's see what happens...Here's a link to our website with all the details and specifications: 

http://cordlessrenovations.com/stor...cts_id=342 

This will be on display at the SEGRS, enjoy...

Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Rick, that is one cool looking engine!! What is the display on the top showing status of the battery????

Ed


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Illuminating!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's neat, Rick. I can imagine that you did "blind" a few people with those high intensitey LED's. 

The red running lights on the undercarriage look awesome.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

The digital display is from our New CR-2 Digital Smart Charger, and housed within the E8 is the chargng circuit board along with an 18.5V 5200mah Lithium-Ion battery-pack with our IC-Chip that reads the voltage and milliamps of the battery as your running down the track, or pulling a load. This information is displayed on the digital readout hidden under the front fan cover. Under the rear trucks is a DC power jack input along with a DPDT switch to turn the power off to the battery, but the On/Off/Charge switch is right next to the digitial display. This design is controlled by Aristo's TE Revolution controller and receiver along with a Dallee diesel sound card that performs really well, but I do not like the factory speaker that comes with the Aristo engines, and I might change it out for bettter sound quality. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Also, I like designing difference and unusual models that make your head turn, this is the first and certainly not the last. Right now I working on system with four CNW GP-40's, three in front and a pusher in the rear and I should have it ready for Marty's. 

I keep you posted... 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Rick, 

Sounds like your display/charger actually measures/records power as iits liberated, if this is the case the mAh number display indicates what has been conusmed thus far? Again if so; what is being sampled current draw and or a mathmatical calculation thereof? Another if question; if current is monitored is the charger wired in to or through the power distribution system during normal operation? 

Nice looking engine.......... 

Regards, 
Michael


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You 'Pimped' your E! 
Gonna put 'low-rider' hydraulics in it too? You could really make it jump down the track! lol 
Are we having fun yet? 

John


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the ground effects, too!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you imagine the thumpin' subwoofer you could put in one of those...


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, I could pimp it out a little more an I may do just that...Sub's, hydraulic truck lifts, and the fuzzy nice in the cab or even make it a low-ri-der...

Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for all the compliments... 

Michael, when I programmed the voltage on the IC-chip installed within the 18.5V 5200mah Lithium-Ion battery-pack, I miscalculated the hex number in degrees of 20%...so instead of 14.5 volts @ 4480mah it should read 18.7V @ 4480mah...then when fully charged it will read 21 volts @ 5200mah. The hex number changes in degrees whether it's an odd or even number and especially what amp hour the battery is, but I can't give out all my trade secrets... I can change how the CR-2 reads and displays the information on the display, but currently I have programmed it so it reads the voltage and milliamp hours of your battery in 20% increments. (ie) At full charge this display will read the CR-1705 - 21 volts @ 5200mah, and when your operating your train the voltage and milliamps will decrease in 20% increments until the fuel gauge gets to 10% then I programmed the display to flash Red indicating you need to recharge your battery before the PCB circuit cuts off the voltage @ 15 volts. When I first programmed the display it showed the milliamp and voltage draw of the battery while you were running, so when I turned on the engine the voltage & millimaps read 21 volts @ 5200mah, then when I moved the engine to the forward position pulling 10 cars for a period of time, the voltage dropped 1.5 volts and the milliamps dropped around 4900mah. Then when I stopped the engine the display showed the drop in voltage and milliamps down to 20.5 volts @ 5120mah....and yes, the charger dictates all power consumption within the engine and everything runs through the CR-2. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, you went "Getto" with that! I have to see that run at Martys, that is a head turner.

Tom H


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Tom, it will be there unless someone makes an offer. But I have another, so I could make another? I'm also working on a special design for my Father's four CNW GP-40's, we'll have three engines in front and a pusher in the rear. That will be at Marty's along with a New NW2 Cow & Calf that I had Fred Tennison paint for us that replicates and CRANDIC Rail-line that operates between Cedar Rapids and Iowa City. All battery-powered and I'll probably design a New lithium circuit board that will power two 22.2 volt 5200mah lithium-ion batteries inside. 

You know Tom, I like to tinker...have a great weekend, I'm in Indianapolis at the National FDIC Trade Show. "Firefighters" 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice......


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Nick, 

I have added six more flat flood red LED since I last posted this article, then changed to a QSI Magnum controller and upgraded the speaker to a 15W 8ohm 8oz. magnet PUI. Shack, Raddle & Roll... Saturday, June 19th I will be giving a "Battery Seminar" to the Minnesota GRS (directions on my website) and this E8 will be on display and in action speeding around the track at 50mph...HA! 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------

